# True FTA Help



## satfiles (Apr 17, 2005)

I have been trying to learn as much as possible about Big Dish, C-Band and Ku.
I’m very interested in starting this hobby. I’ve read numerous threads on several forums for weeks now. One thing that’s been a little confusing is some terms that seem to be used interchangeably. So, I have a couple of pictures and questions to ask. 

First of all, is the CoRotor considered the Feed horn? In the pictures of the CoRotor II+ below I have circled where it looks like the C-Band and Ku LNB attach, is this correct?
I see the Servo Motor, is this also called the Polarotor? 
So, the servo would change the polarity on C-Band and Ku depending on which channel you switch to? I guess the receiver, based on your settings would know which LNB to use and the servo changes polarities (also controlled by the receiver)?

If I am off track please correct me. I have never seen this type of setup close-up so I am going off what I’ve read and pictures.

Next, based on the Frequency Chart below and the Input Frequencies on the C-Band and Ku band LNB I gather that with a BUD, the CoRotor, Actuator, those 2 LNB’s, and the proper receiver I will be able to get channels for the following bands.
CA & C for C-Band
DBS for Ku Band (based on the IF of the Ku LNB in the picture)

The C-Band looks correct but I am confused about the Ku band LNB. Isn’t DBS the freq. you pick up for DN and DTV (Echo6,7,8...etc)? It seems the Ku band LNB should cover the spectrum from Ku1 – Ku3, is this incorrect?

If there’s a document somewhere that explains all of this in detail I would be more than happy to read it. I am just piecing together information from all over. I feel I am really close to understanding all of this, but it’s not totally clear yet.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

wander around here for a while...
http://www.nmia.com/~roberts/


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Then here.....

http://www.geo-orbit.org


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I know it's just so 20th Century, but you could also check out your local library. I got a solid background on the basics by reading books such as "The World of Satellite Television" by Mark Long. Or you can poke around eBay or Half or Amazon for used satellite TV books.


----------



## satfiles (Apr 17, 2005)

Richard King said:


> wander around here for a while...
> http://www.nmia.com/~roberts/


I've been reading the FAQ's all evening. This is very clear understandable reading. Once I am done I might have a few questions. I am highlighting areas that are a little vague. The FAQ's have no pictures so some of it is not completely clear. I still have pages of data to look through so I'm sure some of the holes will be plugged before I am done.
Thanks Again.


----------

